# Wood problem



## gnubee (Jul 3, 2009)

I ordered a 20lb bag of Pecan wood pellets from Cabelas....its trager brand. I have no idea what pecan is likeand now I'm not sure that it is even pecan at all. There are no markings on the bag. 
There is a list of several types of wood on the bottom of the bag and a spot beside each wood type where you can have a tick mark to signify which type of wood it is but there is no tick mark. 

My question is ..... Is pecan similar to fruitwoods like say apple , cherry, peach etc. Or is it more medium in flavour something akin to hickory or is it quite  strong like mesquite. 
What does pecan go good with? 

My second question is ..... Who was the fool who didn't mark my pellets correctly?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 3, 2009)

Pecan is more of a "medium" type of smoke....milder than hickory.

It goes great with just about anything you want to smoke!!  Use it as you would hickory.....or, mix it with some fruit wood for a different twist.  It's all good eats in the end...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2009)

Like Eric said its good with most anything. It is very comparable to Hickory just milder


----------



## gnubee (Jul 4, 2009)

I checked the cabelas website and the only pellets available in that size bag was Pecan so I am now pretty sure that is what they are. I did some ribs and fresh white ears of corn with it today and really like the flavour. Thanks for the info.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 30, 2009)

Seems shells would be a better source;contact an Orchard and ask if they seel them. Your question though is, Pecan IS a Hickory variety and very good to smoke with,milder than Shag bark Hickory.I wish it grew in Ohio, I miss cooking on it now. 
The bag of unmarked "pellets", cause-another lazy employee looking for money in exchange for standing around!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Opps, no political views. Sorry!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Whar Eric said.


----------

